# DC Motorsteuerung 12V 20A PWM/analog



## codecarbo (9 August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine 12V 20A (max.) DC Membranpumpe über eine SPS regeln, entweder PWM oder analog.
Ich war auf der Suche nach einem passenden Motortreiber bzw. Brücke, habe aber leider nichts Zufriedenstellendes gefunden. Ich kenne mich in dieser Richtung noch nicht aus und kenne daher auch keine gängigen Hersteller und Produkte.
Es gibt ja vermutlich Motortreiber mit PWM- oder Analogeingang für DC-Motoren, am besten zum Anbringen an einer Hutschiene? Oder was für Bauteile sind hierfür üblich?

Ich habe bei meiner Recherche folgenden DC-Motortreiber gefunden: https://www.robotshop.com/de/de/cytron-20a-6-30v-dc-motorsteuerung.html 
Der PWM-Eingang kann aber nicht 24V, also nicht (ohne weiteres) möglich mit einer SPS.

Über Hilfe, Tipps und Ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar.


Beste Grüße


----------



## Heinileini (9 August 2019)

- PWM and DIR inputs.
- Inputs compatible with 1.8V, 3.3V, 5V and 12V logic (Arduino, Raspberry Pi, PLC, etc).
- PWM frequency up to 20kHz (Output frequency is same as input frequency).
- Compatible with sign-magnitude and locked-antiphase PWM Operation.

"Output frequency is the same as Input frequency" - die Obergrenze liegt 20 kHz - vermutlich gibst Du das PWM-Signal "stinknormal" über einen Ausgang aus und damit eher im FrequenzBereich von 10 Hz (will sagen, dass eine ganze Periode des PWM in der GrössenOrdnung von 10 s liegt). Ob damit Dein Motor so laufen würde, wie Du es Dir vorstellst? Wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Für den Anschluss könntest Du etwas mit OptoKoppler basteln - das wäre das kleinere Übel.

Schönes WE! Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
https://www.cytron.io/p-20amp-6v-30v-dc-motor-driver
Anhang anzeigen MD20A.pdf


----------



## codecarbo (13 August 2019)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal danke für Deine Antwort, Heinileini.

Hier meine geplanten Bauteile:
Pumpe: http://www.keller-pumpen-shop.de/SHURflo+Membranpumpe+5050-1311-D011.htm
Netzgerät: https://www.reichelt.de/schaltnetzteil-geschlossen-240-w-12-v-20-a-mw-sp-240-12-p147872.html
Motortreiber: https://www.cytron.io/p-20amp-6v-30v-dc-motor-driver
SPS: https://www.se.com/de/de/product/TM...40-e-a,-transistor,-positive-logik,-ethernet/

Die Schneider SPS hat PWM Ausgänge mit 100 kHz (sowie 5 und 0,1 kHz)
Mit diesem "Setup" sollte das doch hinhauen, oder? Problem sind die PWM-Eingänge des Motortreibers (mit max. 15 V angegeben). 
Meine derzeitige Lösung wäre ein Spannungsteiler in den Schaltschrank reinzufummeln, um nicht mir 24 V in den Motortreiber zu gehen. Oder macht das überhaupt etwas aus? Kann das Teil vielleicht auch 24 V aushalten?

Gibt es den keinen Hersteller für solche Motortreiber um diese mit Gehäuse und Aufnahme für Hutschiene im Schaltschrank unterzubringen?
Es muss doch geeignete Produkte für diese Anwendung geben, oder?


Beste Grüße

codecarbo


----------



## trabant601 (14 August 2019)

Hallo.
Wir haben mal eine DC-Drehzahlregler von Htronic verbaut. https://www.conrad.de/de/p/h-tronic-dc-drehzahlsteller-24-v-dc-1398268.html?searchType=SearchSuggest
Dies ist jetzt zwar max 10A, sollte es aber auch für 20A geben...

Reglung erfolgt über Analog 0....10V
Digitale Freigabekontakte sind auch vorhanden.

Die passen auch mit ein bisschen drücken in die Platienhalter zb von Phönix 

MfG


----------



## codecarbo (20 August 2019)

Hallo,

danke trabant601 für die Info und den Tipp mit dem Platinenhalter! Unter "Drehzahlregler" oder "Drehzahlsteller" findet man schonmal mehr.

Htronic hat leider keinen bis 20 A, aber ich habe schon andere Hersteller gefunden.

Falls  ich aber doch den Genannten von cytron benutze (max. 15 V PWM Input),  könnte ich dabei das 24 V PWM Signal der SPS einfach durch einen  Spannungsteiler halbieren?
Ist das so ohne weiteres möglich, oder könnte das Probleme geben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## trabant601 (20 August 2019)

Hallo,
ich würde bei sowas NIE über einen Spannungsteiler gehen. Irgendwann zerfeuert es mal soein Widerstand und dann ists aus mit der Elektronik!
Da würde ich eine kleine "Koppelplatine" mit einem Oktokoppler und Pull-Down Widerständen zusammenbauen.
Alternativ kann man auch ein Komplettmodul nehmen zb von Phoenix, allerdings weis ich bei den gerade nicht, ob die so schnell sind.
MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 August 2019)

codecarbo schrieb:


> .. Falls  ich aber doch den Genannten von cytron benutze (max. 15 V PWM Input),  könnte ich dabei das 24 V PWM Signal der SPS einfach durch einen  Spannungsteiler halbieren?
> Ist das so ohne weiteres möglich, oder könnte das Probleme geben?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Der Vorteil eines schnellen PWM-Ausgangs ist, der Name sagt es bereits, die Schnelligkeit des Signalwechsels. Der Ausgang muss also sehr schnell seinen Spannungspegel wechseln können, was wiederum sehr steile Flanken erfordert. Der Nachteil der sich daraus ergibt, ist eine hohe Störanfälligkeit. Daher müssen geschirmte Kabel verwendet werden, wobei auch nur kurze Längen möglich sind. Wenn jetzt eine "fliegende Verdrahtung" wie ein Spannungsteiler hinzu kommt, kann das schon das Ende bedeuten, zumindest in höheren Frequenzbereichen. Man muss bedenken, die gesamte Verdrahtung stellt eine gewisse Kapazität dar, welche mit jedem Schaltvorgang geladen und entladen werden muss. Das wirkt der Steilheit der Flanken und damit der maximal möglichen Schaltfrequenz entgegen. In deinem Fall musst du nicht nur dafür sorgen, dass die max. mögliche Spannung von 15V nicht überschritten wird, sondern auch dass der Low-Pegel (<0,8V) schnell und sicher erreicht wird. Letzen Endes kommt es auf einen Versuch an. Bei hohen Ansprüchen an die Zuverlässigkeit hätte ich ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen.
​


----------



## codecarbo (27 August 2019)

Hallo,

danke euch zwei für die Antworten.



> ich würde bei sowas NIE über einen Spannungsteiler gehen. [...] (trabant601)





> [...] Bei hohen Ansprüchen an die Zuverlässigkeit hätte ich ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen. (Onkel Dagobert)


Ja, so etwas dachte ich mir auch schon, danke für die ausführliche Erklärung!

Diese Pumpe gibt es auch mit 24 V (hatte ich vorher nicht "entdeckt"), deswegen wird der Drehzahlregler von Htronic mit 10 A passen.


Beste Grüße


----------

